# Which insurers cover food delivery policies.



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I got in small fender bender in a parking lot four months ago. Now at my renewal my insurer is jacking up my rates 50% so I need to get a less expensive policy. Does anyone know who covers DD Food delivery in California. I'm currently with Progressive.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Just going by what you posted, there is a lot more to the story than that. If you want real help, post complete information.


----------

